# BREAKING NEWS. AIRCRAFT ESCORTED INTO MANCHESTER BY RAF



## Crusader74 (Aug 5, 2014)

http://news.sky.com/

Police say they are dealing with "a full emergency" after a pilot receives information about a possible device on board his plane.

http://media.fyre.co/i8J3bcx0RUimkcSIbFPF_JOSHHARTLEY.jpg


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2014)

Shit.  Hope it turns out to be a hoax.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 5, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Shit.  Hope it turns out to be a hoax.



Looking more likely it is in fact a hoax.. Stand down..Back into the rack, rack.. lol


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 5, 2014)

Hoax?  Or trial run?  Just because a trial run is made does not mean that they will strike.  


Not immediately, anyway.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 6, 2014)

The guy was assessed by a psych team and then sectioned (taken to a mental health institute). He's a loony -- unfortunately in this case, a loony can cause a lot of panic and cost a lot of money.


----------

